# Garmin 1000, lock/disable start/stop button?



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

I will be riding with the unit in my pack and I don't want the buttons to accidentally stop recording while I am still riding.

Is it possible to disable the start/stop and lap buttons on a garmin 1000, and still recording?

I can lock the screen but not the external buttons.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

why are you going to stuff the device in a pack? Doing so will reduce GPS data quality. It is not designed to be used that way, so you are not likely to find a lock function for the external buttons. None of the other devices have that option.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Why?*



Machianera said:


> I will be riding with the unit in my pack ....


As NateHawk said you will not get the best reception and your track will not be very accurate. Why buy such an expensive device, with such a beautiful screen for navigating and displaying all kinds of information, if you are going to just put it in your pack?


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Right... why place it in a pack. I am doing an historical ride and the garmin will look out of place on a 30's racing bike handlebars. So I am carrying it in my back pocket. 

After that ride I will return it because it just does not work well and in my opinion is a rip-off. Most of the advertised features do not work, battery only last 6-8 hours w navigation, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Machianera said:


> Right... why place it in a pack. I am doing an historical ride and the garmin will look out of place on a 30's racing bike handlebars. So I am carrying it in my back pocket.
> 
> After that ride I will return it because it just does not work well and in my opinion is a rip-off. Most of the advertised features do not work, battery only last 6-8 hours w navigation, etc. etc. etc.


Then why carry it at all?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> Then why carry it at all?


Lol I thought the same thing, such a piece of crap that doesn't work well and is going to be returned, but I want to carry it on this one ride.

Reminds me of women who buy nice dresses, leave the tags on, wear it once and return.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

TwoTone said:


> Lol I thought the same thing, such a piece of crap that doesn't work well and is going to be returned, but I want to carry it on this one ride.
> 
> Reminds me of women who buy nice dresses, leave the tags on, wear it once and return.


Posting with a sock puppet account earlier?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> Posting with a sock puppet account earlier?


I think you misunderstood. I don't feel that way about the Garmin. I don't get someone calling something basically a piece of crap, but then going on to use it before returning it.

I'm liking my 810, sometimes wonder if the GLONASS is worth the upgrade to the 1000.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Ah, okay. emoticons, man!


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

So.... I did the ride and decided to mount the garmin 1000 on the handlebars. 
Main purpose was to track and provide directions, since it is a 15 hours ride that starts at 5 am and ends after dark. Everything was fine for the first 3/4 hours. After that the garmin 1000 lost the signal and that was it.
I did buy the device with the intention of keeping it, but was clear rights away that is not able to back up all the marketing claims. Using this thing is like going back to PC. 
I spent a year planning this ride and several days setting up the garmin 1000, but, as most "non-sponsored" reviews says, it is a piece of garbage and false marketing claims. It should not be on the market.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Machianera said:


> So.... I did the ride and decided to mount the garmin 1000 on the handlebars.
> Main purpose was to track and provide directions, since it is a 15 hours ride that starts at 5 am and ends after dark. Everything was fine for the first 3/4 hours. After that the garmin 1000 lost the signal and that was it.
> I did buy the device with the intention of keeping it, but was clear rights away that is not able to back up all the marketing claims. Using this thing is like going back to PC.
> I spent a year planning this ride and several days setting up the garmin 1000, but, as most "non-sponsored" reviews says, it is a piece of garbage and false marketing claims. It should not be on the market.


Maybe Apple will make some Icrap version you can buy soon and be happy as it guides you off a cliff?


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

I returned my 1000 with hours of buying it. I bought it for the Di2 functionality, which while that is nice as it provides tons of training data the 1000 doesn't allow bike profiles like the 510/810/800/500 do. So you cant track mileage separately on your bikes with the 1000.

Returned mine and went with the 510 and life has been bliss so far.


----------



## kf9yr (May 15, 2012)

I just looked at my totals since getting my Edge 1000. 54 rides and 810 miles. I have 4 profiles set up for 4 bikes and the miles are totaled for each one as long as I choose the correct profile. This is very easy as the profile is prominent on the start screen. 

I have a 705, 500, 800 and 1000 and have been able to use them all satisfactorily. I pass them on to my kids when I get a new one. 

I must have been lucky enough to get a unit that works correctly.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

kf9yr said:


> I just looked at my totals since getting my Edge 1000. 54 rides and 810 miles. I have 4 profiles set up for 4 bikes and the miles are totaled for each one as long as I choose the correct profile. This is very easy as the profile is prominent on the start screen.
> 
> I have a 705, 500, 800 and 1000 and have been able to use them all satisfactorily. I pass them on to my kids when I get a new one.
> 
> I must have been lucky enough to get a unit that works correctly.


This is the problem with the web now a days. I haven't bothered to look into yet, but you have one person posting you cant set up profiles and another saying they did.


----------



## Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

Well to put my bit in... I have one and I have the Trance and the TCR set up separately but also you can do it on Strava and seperate them there.


----------

